# Final cut pro x : Montage



## mcfly_7 (10 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici une petite vidéo que j'ai réalisé sur final cut pro x :en attente

Pour plus d'infos sur le plan de travail : http://universmcfly.wordpress.com/2012/07/10/video-parodique-la-chute/

Je décris en bref le logiciel fcp x qui selon moi vaut bien mieux que sony vegas pro 11.

Merci à tous.

Le lien de la vidéo : http://www.wat.tv/video/video-parodique-revisons-bac-55bh5_55bgn_.html


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2012)

Cette vidéo inclut du contenu de R.T.I. et de Constantin Film. Au moins un de ces propriétaires l'a bloqué pour des raisons de droits d'auteur.
Opération impossible


----------



## mcfly_7 (10 Juillet 2012)

Modification


----------



## mcfly_7 (10 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici une vidéo que j'ai réalise sur fcp x.

http://www.wat.tv/video/video-parodique-revisons-bac-55bh5_55bgn_.html

En savoir plus : http://universmcfly.wordpress.com/2012/07/10/video-parodique-la-chute/

Merci à tous pour vos commentaires


----------



## subsole (10 Juillet 2012)

mcfly_7 a dit:


> Merci à tous pour vos commentaires



Bonjour,
Pourquoi ne pas avoir continué sur le même topic ?
Le double post c'est chiant et interdit => http://forums.macg.co/portfolio/video-parodique-montage-final-cut-pro-x-1147062.html?


----------



## mcfly_7 (10 Juillet 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pourquoi ne pas avoir continué sur le même topic ?
> Le double post c'est chiant et interdit => http://forums.macg.co/portfolio/video-parodique-montage-final-cut-pro-x-1147062.html?


Bonjour,

Les liens étaient corrompus et je n'arrive pas à upper le sujet.

Si une fusion est possible je suis d'accord.

Merci


----------



## tirhum (10 Juillet 2012)

mcfly_7 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Les liens étaient corrompus et je n'arrive pas à upper le sujet.



À ce moment là, on s'adresse à la modération, merci...


----------



## mcfly_7 (10 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Cette vidéo inclut du contenu de R.T.I. et de Constantin Film. Au moins un de ces propriétaires l'a bloqué pour des raisons de droits d'auteur.
> Opération impossible





tirhum a dit:


> À ce moment là, on s'adresse à la modération, merci...



Bonjour Monsieur modération,

Pouvez fusionner les sujets s'il vous plait?

Merci


----------



## tirhum (10 Juillet 2012)

mcfly_7 a dit:


> Bonjour Monsieur modération,
> 
> Pouvez fusionner les sujets s'il vous plait?
> 
> Merci


Mets des lunettes...


----------



## mcfly_7 (10 Juillet 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Mets des lunettes...



J'ai tout mis dans mon mac, désolé Monsieur modération.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2012)

C'est pas la plus marrante que j'ai vue, mais c'est bien fait et drôle. Bravo 

À quand celle sur le Bug orange de la semaine passée ?


----------



## mcfly_7 (11 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est pas la plus marrante que j'ai vue, mais c'est bien fait et drôle. Bravo
> 
> À quand celle sur le Bug orange de la semaine passée ?




Merci, il est naturellement difficile de trouver des textes et de monter en même temps ^^.

Tu veux dire avec la même vidéo ?

Merci pour ta contribution.

Cordialement


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> À quand celle sur le Bug orange de la semaine passée ?



En interne, ils appellent ça faire des heures sup


----------



## tirhum (11 Juillet 2012)

Pour un forum où l'on est sensé montrer ses créations, il y a beaucoup de blabla...


----------



## mcfly_7 (11 Juillet 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour un forum où l'on est sensé montrer ses créations, il y a beaucoup de blabla...



Le principe même d'un forum .

Discuter echanger. Surtout qu'il n'est pas a exclure les blogs et sites dans le mesure ou ce n'est pas préciser sur cette section.

Cordialement


----------



## tirhum (11 Juillet 2012)

Je me sens las, d'un coup...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h46 ----------

Je vais faire mon (modo) facho...
Je veux des images, ici, dans cette section du forum, c'est le principe de "portfolio" !...
(l'autre modo facho d'ici, te dira la même chose, plus... suavement, quoique... )
Pour lire du texte au km, y'a les fils de geeks ("réagissez") ou les fils "techniques"...
Là, le PRINCIPE c'est l'image, on veut voir de l'image, on est boulimique de l'image, on veut du pixel, etc...
On échange, ok, mais pas avec une image (ou un lien vers une image) tous les 15 posts... steuplé... 
C'est comme ça, voilà, c'est con, c'est bête, mais c'est ainsi, tu peux râler, me maudire, m'insulter, ça ne changera rien... 
(les 3 dernières options sont dangereuses pour ta santé virtuelle)
Je dis tout cela sans animosité, mais pour la 250 4668ème fois, alors, je vais à l'essentiel...


----------

